# Confused on Class C Size



## dizzyblondekim (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok so the dealer in town now knows us by name, we go every weekend, and thought we had it figured out to the 29 Itasca Spirit.  However, being no more than 5'1 myself, I don't want to drive something that large, plus we would one day be towing my Honda and well heck it is just a place to lay your head.  So now we are looking at either the 24SL Bigfoot, or the Itasca 24F.  The imporatnce of these for us is, are you ready.... the couch!  And of course it is smaller, so my question... will I get better gas millage with the 24?  Oh and does anyone have a used one with low kms... cause new is not cheep (you very fortunate USAers are albe to write these larger expenses off).  Of course the Bigfoot is our first choice due to quality, but the Itasca is also nice, just apparently a rare style.  This is Canadian, the price for the 2005 Bigfoot 30MH24SL at dealer, new is $87,000 and the Itasca new is 80ish as well.  Well I"m blonde and can figure this one out. :blush:   So I suppose we could and may settle for one without the slide, but it provides so much room.  Now that we are confused once again, I suppose we will be back to visit our friend next Saturday.  This is just getting down right embarrasing.  Once again any advise is appreciated.  PS: we are still working stiffs.


----------



## hertig (Jan 29, 2006)

Confused on Class C Size

Make sure you look at the CCC (Cargo Carrying Capacity) of the unit you like before you buy.  This is the GVW minus the 'wet weight' - full fuel, water, propane, driver and passengers, but no sewage or any contents.  This is the weight of 'stuff' you can carry.  Class Cs tend to have a fairly low CCC.  Also, they usually don't have a lot of towing capacity.  Lower rated hitches, and don't forget that the pin weight of anything towed must be subtracted from your CCC.

Weight affects gas mileage, so yes, if a 24' and a 29' have the same engine, transmission and gears, and are driven the same, the lighter one will get the better gas mileage.  You can also improve gas mileage of any RV by not paying to haul around a full tank of water.  Unless you are heading off to where there is no supply of water, 1/3 tank or so should be enough for most usage.  

Of course, speed is a major factor of gas mileage too.  Pulling my trailer, I got 25% better gas mileage at 55 MPH as I did at the speed limit (65 - 75 MPH).

Unfortunately, unless we are a business using it for business purposes only, we cannot 'write it off'.  What we can do is write off the interest paid on the loan...


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 29, 2006)

Confused on Class C Size

Dizzyblondekim,
I think you should be looking at something a few years older.  Let someone else take all of the depreciation value hit, not you.  Since you can't really make up your minds I'd look a lot more and maybe at used 3-5 years old.  I'd also make sure you look at a slide.  That is the one thing that I regreted when we bought our Class A.....it does not have a slide or hydralic jacks (this is another thing you might consider in looking).  Don't rush into purchase.....look/look/look/compare/compare/compare......welcome..


----------



## WilleyB (Jan 29, 2006)

Confused on Class C Size

Hi here's a link to some rentals, various models for sale in Canada. Pick out the city closest to you. http://www.canadream.com/rvSales/CdSalesP.dll/RVListing  I purchased a VXL2000 from them last Nov. and have no complaints. Remember the first week of Nov. was  the highest gas prices. Based on the going price of low grade and the claim of 22 liters per 100 Km I figured on $400 for gas to drive it home 1100 miles, Actual cost was about $310 using mid grade gas. Other than ourselves a full tank of water (40 gal) and our luggage the van was empty, so I don't expect to get that on a traveling trip.
Check out the sleeping arrangments. Units shorter than 24 ft. will not have an alloted bedroom but will use the dining and living area for double duty as a bedroom at night. Although most units list a microwave but not an inverter, this will mean the microwave is not usable unless 120VAC is supplied from another source. Inverters can be installed to run appliances while travelling.
First decide what you want, and why you want it these facts will help you with your decision on size. Considering on what $$$$ you are about to spend on a motor home, the gas milage is not that big of a problem, unless you plan to use it like the family car.
Just some ideas, but they may not be for you.  :laugh:


----------



## s.harrington (Feb 2, 2006)

Confused on Class C Size

If you don't mind buying used in the US and paying the import tax at the border check out www.rvtrader.com .  You can find great deals on 2-5 year old rigs of all sizes.


----------

